# Redken hair products



## MACaddict08 (Jul 14, 2006)

What are some of your faves? I'm going to try a couple products...maybe a couple from Bed Head too. But I'm not sure what to get yet. My hair is super long, wavy (but i usually straighten with my chi <3), and dirty blonde with platinum highlights and dark brown underneath...Any suggestions would be great! thanks!


----------



## ette (Jul 14, 2006)

I looooove TiGi (the people that make Bed Head). I love Headrush, After Party, Fashionista Big & Bigger, Small Talk, Fashionista Oatmeal & Honey Shampoo/Conditioner. From Redken, I like the All Soft items and Spray Starch.


----------



## MACaddict08 (Jul 14, 2006)

awesome..I've been an Herbal Essence junkie for sooo long (looove the smell and great price!) so i figure i should see what im missing haha. Thanks!


----------



## hypergrl273 (Jul 14, 2006)

I've only tried 3 redken products, and i LOVE the Smooth down heatglide hair serum, it makes my course hair so soft and helps keep it from frizzing, and it lasts forever because all you need is a drop. I also like Vinyl glam 02 megashine spray.


----------



## ToxicAllure (Jul 14, 2006)

I loooooove Redken Color Extend.
I dye my hair a lot and this helps keep it healthy plus keeps the color locked in better.
Last time I did my hair was in May, and it still looks like I just stepped out of the salon. I LOVE IT!


----------



## d_flawless (Jul 15, 2006)

heatglide is awesome for me, it's weighless but still protects your hair...a must for those who use flatirons, blowdryers, etc.!


----------



## queen89087 (Jul 15, 2006)

Redken Outshine 01 is the best hair product I have used yet. It works GREAT. It makes my hair so smooth but not greasy, and its great if you like to have wavy hair because it makes your wavy more defined. Also tames the split ends 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I use CatWalk TIGI "CURLS ROCK" too, its GREEEEAT!


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Jul 15, 2006)

heat glide is too sticky waxy a lot of build up Def No for the hair


I have heard great reviews abt all soft< my freind uses this and she has gorgeous hair. I am planing on getting the all soft .


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Jul 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *queen89087* 
_Redken Outshine 01 is the best hair product I have used yet. It works GREAT. It makes my hair so smooth but not greasy, and its great if you like to have wavy hair because it makes your wavy more defined. Also tames the split ends 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I use CatWalk TIGI "CURLS ROCK" too, its GREEEEAT!_

 
Does the outshine weigh the hair down and take away the frizz?


----------



## hypergrl273 (Jul 16, 2006)

Heatglide can get sticky and waxy if you use to much but if you only use a drop and work it in towards the ends it's amazing! imo


----------



## user79 (Jul 16, 2006)

Redken Anti-Snap leave-in treatment is the only Redken product I use. I'm happy with it but probably won't repurchase as I don't see really what it does. There's similar better products.

If you like great smelling shampoo, try Matrix Biolage Color Care line.


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Jul 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hypergrl273* 
_Heatglide can get sticky and waxy if you use to much but if you only use a drop and work it in towards the ends it's amazing! imo_

 
I used a whole handful on wet hair


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jul 17, 2006)

Aveda Brilliant hair Spray, i also like Aveda Brillian Humectant Pomade, and Aveda Elements finishing lotion, i also like TiGi Bedhead 'CatWalk curly hair shampoo" i have the big 25.36 fl oz bottle of the "CatWalk" although i dont have curly hair i have some natural waves works wonders, DesignLine Curl Lock leave in moisturizer, Big Sexy is another brand i like. Like Big Sexy root pump plus,Big Sexy play hair spray med hold, silky sexy.   Matrix is good to the color XL shampoo, Matrix Biolage bodifying conditioner "good Stuff"  Most of my salon products i get for free bc my best friends owns a salon, so everytime she orders something new from a line i get a bottle of each item.


----------



## eastsidesunset (Jul 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ToxicAllure* 
_I loooooove Redken Color Extend.
I dye my hair a lot and this helps keep it healthy plus keeps the color locked in better.
Last time I did my hair was in May, and it still looks like I just stepped out of the salon. I LOVE IT!_

 
I love the whole Color Extend line. I went almost three months between color touch ups and the color didn't fade one bit. My hair has never been softer and more managable. Redken is love!


----------



## meller (Jul 17, 2006)

Redken is a really good line ..I use all salon stuff and do like most of their stuff:O)


----------



## Another Janice! (Jul 18, 2006)

All Soft!!!!

I love, love, love it!!


----------



## so_siqqq (Jul 18, 2006)

My favorite from Redken is Heat Glide. I find Spray Starch to make hair stiff and some what crispy looking after using a flat iron. I think Matrix Iron Smoother is a better heat protectant and styling product than Spray Starch. Vinyl Glam is pretty good too. My sister uses it and she really like it.


----------



## Jenn L. (Jul 18, 2006)

I use the Redkin Color Extend conditioner, Redkin Heavy Cream Super Conditioner, and the Anti-Snap leave in.  I *love* Redkin!


----------



## queenofdisaster (Aug 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACaddict08* 
_awesome..I've been an Herbal Essence junkie for sooo long (looove the smell and great price!) so i figure i should see what im missing haha. Thanks!_

 
herbal essences is the shit... i just got one of the new ones, that blue moisturizing one... i love the vanilla and coconut ... youre not really missing anything... ive used a lot of salon hair care products and herbal essences is still the shit. hehe!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 3, 2006)

ooooh i'm a redken junkie! here are my *cannot live without* products

Anti-Snap
All Soft Addictive Hair Transformer
Smooth Down Heat Glide
Spray Starch

oh and my mom swears by Guts


----------



## d_flawless (Aug 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hypergrl273* 
_Heatglide can get sticky and waxy if you use to much but if you only use a drop and work it in towards the ends it's amazing! imo_

 
agreed, and i have pretty thin hair...also, it dilutes a little when it's wet, not damp


----------



## Scintilla (Aug 18, 2006)

I looooove Bed Head! ....but first, these are the Redken products I've tried (my hair's long, fine and highlighted):
- *All soft shampoo*: I like it, but it's got quite a lot of silicone and makes some of my friends scalp itch :crap: 
- *All soft conditioner*: one of my favourite basic conditioners! Makes hair soft and shiny, and I love the smell!
- *All soft Heavy Cream*: Ewww! Mostly silicone, made my fine hair limp and greasy. 
- *Blonde Glam Pure Pearl Treatment*: Great for blonde hair! Neutralizes the yellow tones and a great conditioner, too! Again, lovely smell!
- *Color Extend Injection (in Platinum toner)*: Like Blonde Glam Pure Pearl, but a lighter conditioning effect. I like it.

Bed Head: 
- *Small talk*: my #1 styling product! It makes hair soft, shiny (but never greasy) and gives a light/medium hold. And it smells like blueberry! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




- *Maxxxed-Out* hair spray: my boyfriend's got curly hair, and this is the product he likes the most. He wouldn't know how to describe it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but I'd say it gives nice definition to curls. He sprays it on damp hair, scrunches a bit, and looks very cute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's non-aerosol so it doesn't dry as fast as aerosol hairspray - which gives you time to style your hair.
-  *Masterpiece* hair spray: gives medium hold and great shine, and a lovely smell!
- *Headrush*: a nice shine spray, doesn't make hair greasy like some shine products do.
- *After-party*: I often curl my hair for a night out, and this is great for smoothing down the frizz the next day!


----------

